# Scofield - Tigers!



## Improv (Sep 8, 2007)

Can I just tell you how much I love fall fishing? I hit Scofield today and the tigers are on the prowl! I started off fishing Madison Bay, my first cast landed this beauty.

22 inch Cutthroat - caught on a Semi-seal bugger










The day continued with tiger after tiger.










and this one










This tigers are pushing 20 inches and are starting their fall/spawn colors. I found most of the fish today in water less then 3 feet deep.

I ended up with 15 for the day. All and all, great day fishing!


----------



## ClintW (Sep 15, 2007)

Nice!!!! 8)


----------



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

Those look like some big nice fish Improv, looks like a great time!


----------



## americanforkdude (Sep 13, 2007)

Improv, great looking fish. I'm going to have to get up there this week sometime on the float tube. Kind of funny how some pictures don't turn out very well. The top picture, the one you say is 22" doesn't look too big but in reality that thing seems massive. I caught a 24" at the Berry a month and a half ago and the thing was a hog but on film it didn't look near as big as it was. I think there is an art to taking pictures.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

There has to be, becuase my 15" fish looked like a 10" in photo's. I think the closer you get to the fish the bigger it looks. Thoose are some real beauties sounds like a great day of fishing!


----------



## chuckmiester (Sep 9, 2007)

nice tigers improv. they are some good looking fish. too bad i live so far away :x because now i really want to go there.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

those are some realy nice tigers there.


----------



## Improv (Sep 8, 2007)

Thanks for the comments. If you guys are heading up there, remember to fish right next to the shore.


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

Thanks for sharing, I am excited to get up to Scofield this year, I have been wanting to target some Tigers!


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

Nice!


----------

